# chosun ilbo



## giberian

Hello,

What does the name of the Korean newspaper _Chosun ilbo_, 조선일보 (?), mean in English?

Thanks a lot!
Giberian.


----------



## giberian

"shipbuilding daily"?


----------



## soupdragon78

I think that Chosun might be another, older name for Korea. I think it might also be the name they use in the north. I'm not 100% sure though. Anybody else know?


----------



## glaspalatset

Chosun (or Joseon, alternative spelling) is the name of the dynasty that lasted for about 500 years. It is the name of the present-day North Korea.

We (South Koreans) mostly refer to North Korea as "북한" though. "이북" is quite emotionally-charged term as in "그는 이북에서 왔다" (He's from the North)

By the way, Chosun Ilbo is one of the newspapers that is starkly anti-North Korean regime, pro-American.


----------



## glaspalatset

giberian said:


> "shipbuilding daily"?


 
조선 means shipbuilding too, as in 조선업 (shipbuilding industry)


----------



## giberian

Hello, glaspalatset!
And thank you very much for your explanations!
Best wishes!
Giberian.


----------



## Polak2008

Korean has many homophones, so it can mean ship building, but here it is an older name for Korea. Still used in North, but the south Prefer 한국. hanguk.
일보 ilbo means newspaper 朝鮮日報 in hanja


----------

